# $80 hotdog anyone?



## rahimlee54 (Jul 16, 2011)

http://www.thepostgame.com/blog/chompions/201107/coming-next-week-80-hot-dog 

Anyone planning on getting it?


----------



## goodchef1 (Jul 16, 2011)

I would think that they would make the dog themselves then promote those toppings. :scratchhead:


----------



## Amon-Rukh (Jul 16, 2011)

Those toppings don't seem to make a whole lot of sense. Then again, neither does paying $80 for a hot dog....


----------



## 99Limited (Jul 16, 2011)

I'd pay $80 to be part of a Guinness World Record.


----------



## MadMel (Jul 16, 2011)

Will it taste good? I think that is the primary concern when I'm paying 80 bucks for a hotdog..


----------



## shankster (Jul 16, 2011)

It sounds pretty gross.I wouldn't pay $0.80 for it


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jul 16, 2011)

truffle oil?! uke:


----------



## BraisedorStewed (Jul 16, 2011)

That sounds atrocious, probably the worst hot dog and biggest waste of high end product ever!


----------



## echerub (Jul 16, 2011)

Doesn't sound particularly interesting. They're throwing expensive ingredients at it for the sake of throwing them in.


----------



## SpikeC (Jul 16, 2011)

What, no Foie gras??


----------



## FryBoy (Jul 16, 2011)

"The foot-long wiener will get the royal treatment. After deep frying, it will be rolled in truffle oil, then coated in porcini dust. The dog is to be topped with white truffle shavings and crème fraiche. If that doesn't gild the lily enough, the frank will be finished with caviar and fresh roe." 

Bleh! No thanks. Just mustard, relish, and onions for me.


----------



## Vertigo (Jul 16, 2011)

SpikeC said:


> What, no Foie gras??


 
Seriously. No edible gold flakes either. What a joke. It doesn't matter what you're serving, just cover it in mushrooms, fish eggs, duck liver, and metal shavings. Instant success!


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 16, 2011)

doesn't sound nearly as good as any of the $10 hot dogs available where i live.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jul 16, 2011)

Sweet baby rays, a $9 Chicago dog!!

I reached hot dog nirvana when some Chicago expats served me one at their gas station pizza joint. The pizza was terrible, but a Vienna Beef hot dog, dressed with everything? :drool: Oeuf! Perfect for a hot summer day. I had two every Friday for about 3 months.


----------



## steeley (Jul 16, 2011)

That is a nice little menu.


----------

